# سلسلة الارتباط والزواج



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*




*



*اختيار شريك أو شريكة الحياة (1)*


*أهمية مشيئة إلهنا الصالح*​
إن أهم القرارات التي يتخذها أي منـّا في حياته قراران: الأول هو أن نقبل ربنا يسوع المسيح كمخلص ورب بكل ما تعني هذه الجملة من معاني. والقرار الثاني هو قرار الارتباط وهذا يشمل اختيار شريك أو شريكة الحياة‘ ولكن للأسف الشديد نجد أن القرار الأول وهو علاقتنا بيسوع المسيح كمخلص‘ ربما نلجأ إليه في حالة الخلافات الزوجية أو المرض أو الأزمة المالية أو مشكلة في العمل أو فقدان شخص عزيز علينا‘ أو مشكلة مع الأبناء أو أي ظروف أخرى صعبة. إننا نلجأ إلى يسوع المسيح عندما نواجه مشكلة ويصعب علينا حلها بقدرتنا البشرية. آما قرار الارتباط بشريك أو شريكة الحياة فإن الكثير يأخذ هذا القرار حسب استحسانهم البشري وليس حسب مشيئة إلهنا الصالح. إنهم لا يطلبوا مشيئة إلهنا الصالح أولا بل الذي يتحكم في قرار الارتباط هو أي شيء آخر ما عدا أن نهدئ أنفسنا أمام العرش السماوي ونصلي من اجل هذا الارتباط ، وعندما يفشل الزواج فإننا نلقي كل اللوم على إلهنا الصالح وكأن ربنا يسوع هو الذي اختار هذه الزيجة ونقول ليه يارب عملت فيّ كده‘ ارحمني يارب من هذه الزيجة‘ الخ...الخ...
*هل كل زواج تم في الكنيسة يكون بحسب مشيئة إلهنا الصالح؟ *
وهنا دعوني أوضح شيئا هامًا جدا وهو الآتي : الكثير يعتقد أن كل ارتباط تم في الكنيسة فهذا الارتباط قد تم حسب مشيئة إلهنا الصالح يسوع المسيح. هذا اعتقاد خاطئ جدا لأنك اخترت هذا الارتباط ولم تسأل الله وتنتظر حكمته‘ قد يصلي البعض من اجل الارتباط ولكنهم لا ينتظروا لكي يعلن الله مشيئته‘ الصلاة الربانية تعلمنا" لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض" يجب علينا أن نطلب مشيئة الآب السماوي أولا‘ إلا أننا نجد حياتنا ما هي إلا سلسلة تتبلور في الآتي: لتكن مشيئتنا كما في الأرض كذلك في السماء. الرجاء أن تلاحظ نفسك كيف تصلي‘ أنت تطلب في الصلاة مجموعة طلبات حسب استحسانك البشري وليس حسب مشيئة الله وغالبا هي ضد كلمة الله.
*أنت المسؤول عن كل قراراتك*

أحبائي، مـَن يأخذ قراراته بنفسه بدون طلب مشيئة الله أولا‘ فهو مسؤول عن قراراته كلها ‘ سواءً كانت صوابًا أم خطأ. لا تتوقع أن ربنا يسوع سيخضع لمشيئتك ويتناسى عدله وحكمته ورحمته إذا كنت أحد أولاده. كل أب حكيم لا يعطي أولاده كل ما يطلبوه منه‘ لان بعض هذه الطلبات قد تكون سبب ضرر لأولاده. لذلك من الحكمة أن تصلي وأن تطلب رغبتك مع الحرس انك في نهاية الطلبة تقول "لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض" ثم تقول: إذا كانت هذه الطلبة تتعارض مع مشيئتك يارب فأنا لا أريدها.
*ارحمني...ارحمني *
الكثير منا يطلب من الله أن يرحمهم في كل صلاة‘ والسؤال الأول الذي أريد أن أسأله : هل رحمت نفسك بخضوعك لكلمة الله وإطاعة الوصية آم أنك تعيش حياتك "بالطول والعرض" وبقراراتك والتي أحيانا كثيرة تتعارض مع وصايا الإنجيل وعندما تجني عاقبة قرارك الخاطئ تلوم الله وكأنه هو المسؤول عن تصرفاتك ثم تصرخ وتقول "ارحمني ، ارحمني‘ كيرياليسون".
(وفيما هو خارج ........ كان بارتيماوس الأعمى ابن تيماوس جالسا على الطريق يستعطي. فلما سمع انه يسوع الناصري ابتدأ يصرخ ويقول يا يسوع ابن داود ارحمني. فانتهره كثيرون ليسكت.فصرخ اكثر كثيرا يا ابن داود ارحمني. فوقف يسوع وأمر أن ينادى.فنادوا الأعمى قائلين له ثق.قم.هوذا يناديك. فطرح رداءه وقام وجاء إلى يسوع. فأجاب يسوع وقال له ماذا تريد أن افعل بك.فقال له الأعمى يا سيدي أن ابصر. فقال له يسوع اذهب.أيمانك قد شفاك.فللوقت ابصر وتبع يسوع في الطريق) {مر10: 46-52} عندما قال الأعمى ليسوع ارحمني يا ابن داود أجاب يسوع وقال له ماذا تريد أن افعل بك؟ لقد وجه يسوع المسيح الأعمى إلى طريقة السؤال قال له: ماذا تريد أن افعل بك؟ 
والسؤال الثاني إذا كانت لديك طلبة مثل هذا الأعمى فأطلب من ربنا يسوع المسيح طلبة محددة وتكون بإيمان وتأكد أن طلبتك سوف تستجاب في توقيت الله (أنا الرب في وقته أسرع به) {أش 60: 22}
*وقفة امانة*

لقد حان الوقت الذي نقف فيه وقفة أمانة مع إلهنا الصالح ومع أنفسنا لنرى عاقبة قراراتنا الخاطئة. قد نستطيع أن نصلح بعض القرارات الخاطئة في حياتنا بالرجوع عنها ولكن القرار الذي لا نستطيع أن نصلحه بالرجوع عنه هو قرار الزواج لأن الكتاب المقدس لا يبيح الطلاق لأي سبب إلا لعلة الزنا. قد يوجد "بطلان زواج" إذا حدث خداع ولكن إذا حدث زنا‘ ففي هذه الحالة الإنسان المظلوم هو الذي يأخذ حل بالزواج أما الإنسان الزاني فليس له أن يتزوج مرة أخرى. قد يقول البعض إن هذا "ليس من العدل" ولكني أقول لك إن ربنا يسوع إله الكون هو الذي وضع هذا القانون لأن الخطية خاطئة جدا {رو13:7} لذلك يجب أن تعرف قبل الزواج إذا كانت هذه هي مشيئة ربنا يسوع لك أم لا. إذا كانت هذه هي مشيئة الله لك سيكون هذا الارتباط مباركًا وستشعر أن يد الإله القوية تقود كل من الزوجين في كل مكان وزمان وفي كل الأوقات. أما إذا كان هذا الارتباط مبنيًا على مشيئة إنسان وليست مشيئة الله‘ أياً كان هذا الإنسان‘ قد يكون أبًا جسديًا أو أبًا روحيًا‘ فإن مثل هذا الارتباط لن يكون مبنيًا على مشيئة يسوع المسيح، وبناءً عليه فلن تجد في هذا الزواج سلام واستقرار. 
*هل زواجي بحسب مشيئة إلهنا الصالح ؟*
ولكن قد يقول البعض إذا كان هذا صحيحًا فهذا يعني أنه لا يوجد زواج قد تم حسب مشيئة ربنا يسوع لأننا نرى كل العائلات تقريبًا تختبر مشاكل وتجارب لا حصر لها . نعم ، هذا صحيح ولكن ذلك يرجع أساسًا لسببين‘ الأول هو أن اختلاف الرأي أو المناقشات التي تنشأ بين الزوجين شيء طبيعي في الحياة الزوجية إذا تمت بروح المحبة و غالبا تؤدي إلى تفاهم وسنتناول هذا الموضوع في المقالات القادمة إن شاء الله . أما السبب الثاني هو لأننا لا نتبع وصايا الإنجيل كما هي فمثلا نرى الزوج لا يريد أن يحب زوجته كجسده{أفسس 5} ونرى أيضا الزوجة لا تريد أن تخضع لزوجها كما تقول كلمة الإنجيل في {أفسس5}، ونرى أيضا أن بعض الأزواج لا يتمموا الوصية ( يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته) ‘.
*تعلق الابن المريض بأمه *

وكثيرًا ما نسمع البعض يقول ، " كلمة ماما لازم تطبق لأنها ست كبيرة ومش عايز أزعلها في آخر أيامها !!".. سمعت عن بعض حالات انتحار الزوجات بسبب عذاب الحماة للزوجة ولكني لم اسمع بعد عن حالة واحدة فيها انتحرت الحماة بسبب عذاب زوجة الابن لها! ( لنا مقالة أخرى في هذا الموضوع). صدقوني إذا عرفنا كلمة الله‘ الإنجيل‘ وأطعنا الوصية كما هي مكتوبة في الإنجيل سنجد أن حياتنا بها سلام. 
*ماذا افعل بعد أن اتخذت قرار الزواج باستحساني البشري؟*
وقد يسأل البعض ماذا افعل بعد أن اتخذت قرار الارتباط باستحساني البشري‘ هل أستطيع أن احصل على بركة ربنا يسوع في حياتي الزوجية؟ أقول لك: نعم ولا. كل إنسان سوف يحصد ما زرع‘ فكل قرار خطأ اتخذته سوف تدفع ثمن لهذا الخطأ ولكن إلهنا الصالح سوف يرحمنا عندما نقدم توبة حقيقة من كل القلب ونتبع وصية الإنجيل كما هي تماما وبكل صدق وإخلاص وسترى أن حياة كل من يطبق وصايا الإنجيل سوف تتغير تماما. أنا لا أتكلم ارتجالاً بل أتكلم عن كثيرين من الذين قمت بخدمتهم خلال سنين عديدة في الفترة الماضية‘ مئات ومئات من الذين يعانون من مشاكل اصعب من المشاكل الزوجية بكثير وحياتهم تغيرت وتباركت عندما رجعوا بكل القلب والفكر والعقل إلي إلهنا الصالح يسوع المسيح.. 
أحبائي: الإنسان الذي يحترم الإنجيل ويطبقه بأمانة‘ و يستفيد بخلاص يسوع المجاني ويحترمه كـربّ على كل حياته‘ ستتغير حياته بالتمام وستكون حياته مليئة بالفرح والسلام. حقـًا، إن الزواج بركة كبيرة جدا في حياة الإنسان (ليكن لكل واحد امرأته وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها) (1كو2:7) في العدد القادم سنناقش أهمية الحب في الحياة الزوجية وأهمية التفاهم بين الزوجين أو الخطيبين في شتى مجالات الحياة وأمورها.


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*اختيار شريك الحياة (2)*​ تكلمنا في المقالة السابقة عن أهمية مشيئة الله في الزواج ووضحنا إننا إن أهملنا مشيئة الله وفضلنا مشيئتنا قلنا إننا نخاطر بسلامنا في الحياة الزوجية. في هذه المرة سنتكلم عن أهمية تواجد حب بين الزوجين أو على الأقل قبول بين العروسين‘ لان زواج بدون عاطفة متبادلة زواج لا يطاق. ومن اكثر أمثلة الحب الرائعة في الكتاب المقدس هو قصة يعقوب وراحيل التي عمل من اجلها في بيت أبيها لابان 14 سنة‘ سبع سنوات قبل الزواج وسبع سنوات بعد الزواج.
وجود المحبة: زواج بدون محب مثل طعام بدون ملح أو سكر‘ إن لم تتواجد المحبة بين الزوجين ستصبح الحياة بينهما صعبة جدا‘ وقد وضح الإنجيل ما هي المحبة الحقيقية في الآيات التالية ( المحبة تتأنى وترفق. المحبة لا تحسد. المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء ولا تفرح بالإثم بل تفرح بالحق وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء. المحبة لا تسقط أبدا.) {1كو13: 4-8}هذه هي المحبة. هل تتصور حياة زوجية بدون بعض هذه الصفات الرائعة التي ذكرها بولس الرسول في هذه الرسالة‘ أؤكد لكم أن الزواج بدون بعض هذه الصفات سيكون سلسلة من الإشكالات التي لا تنتهي. هل تتصور حياة زوجية بدون تأني وترفق. حياة بها حسد‘ كل من الزوجين يحسد الآخر على البركات التي أعطاها ربنا يسوع للآخر. حياة كل أو أحد من الزوجين يفتخر بما أعطاه الله ويقبح في الآخر‘ حياة مليئة بالأنانية لان كل من الزوجين أو على الأقل أحدهما يطلب ما لنفسه ولا يفكر في الآخر. حياة مليئة بالغضب والاحتداد و سوء الظن ويفرح عندما يسقط الآخر في خطيئة ما‘ حياة لا تحتمل كل شيء ولا تصدق كل شيء‘ حياة بدون رجاء وصبر. إن هذه الحياة لا تحتمل إطلاقا
قد يكون وجود زواج بكل هذه الصفات من المستحيل ولكن يوجد زواج ببعض من هذه الصفات على الأقل. تخيل معي لو تواجد أي ثلاث صفات من الصفات السلبية مثل التفاخر أو الحسد أو التقبيح أو الأنانية أو الاحتداد أو الظن بالسوء.  وتصور معي مدي الجحيم الذي يعيشه كل من الزوجين في هذه الظروف. 
سوف أتناول فقط ثلاث نقاط من السلبيات وسنرى النتائج المدمرة التي تنتج عن كل نقطة من هذه النقاط. تصور معي لو افترضنا انه يوجد احتداد في هذه العائلة‘ سينتج عن هذا الاحتداد غضب وقد يكون مصحوب بشتيمة وإهانة‘ لأن عادة يكون الغضب مصحوبا بالإهانة. والإهانة قد تتطور إلى شتيمة وهذا بلا شك سوف يترك اثر مدمر على الزوجة أو الزوج. وقد تتطور هذه الإهانة إلى الاعتداء الجسدي [عادة الأزواج هم الذين يقومون بالاعتداء الجسدي‘ مع انه في هذه الأيام توجد بعض الزوجات يقوموا أيضا بالاعتداء الجسدي على أزواجهن كنوع من الدفاع عن النفس وأيضا كنوع من الهجوم] غالبا الزوجة التي يحدث لها الاعتداء الجسدي ربما تصل إلى البوليس وإصلاح هذه الزيجة قد يأخذ وقت أطول من أي مشكلة أخرى.
سوف اخذ نقطة  أخرى وهي الأنانية. وما اكثر الأنانية في العلاقات الزوجية. إن الأنانية فيها يفضل الإنسان نفسه على شريك حياته‘ وقد أوصى الإنجيل الزوج أن يحب امرأته (كذلك يجب على الرجال أن يحبوا نساءهم كأجسادهم.من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه.) {أف5: 28} وأيضا (  آيها الرجال احبوا نساءكم ولا تكونوا قساة عليهنّ) {كو3: 19} هنا الأنانية هي ضد وصية الله للزوج.
آما للزوجة فقد أوصاها الإنجيل أن تخضع لزوجها وتهابه (  آيتها النساء اخضعن لرجالكنّ كما يليق في الرب) {كو3: 18} وأيضا ( آيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكنّ كما للرب. لان الرجل هو راس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضا راس الكنيسة.وهو مخلّص الجسد.) {أف 5: 22و23} و(وآما انتم الأفراد فليحب كل واحد امرأته هكذا كنفسه وآما المرأة فلتهب رجلها) {أف5: 33} وأيضا الأنانية هي ضد وصية الله للزوجة لان الإنسان الأناني يفضل رأيه عن أي رأي آخر.
النقطة الثالثة هي سوء الظن. إن سوء الظن من اصعب المشكلات بين الزوجين والمفروض انهم بعد سر الزيجة اصبحوا جسد واحد وليس اثنين. إن ظن السوء هو نتيجة للشك بين الزوجين وهذا معناه إن أحد الزوجين لا يثق في تصرفات الطرف الآخر إنها صحيحة والأكثر من ذلك لا يثق إن شريك أو شريكة الحياة صادقين في كلامهما وتصرفاتهما. إن وجود سوء الظن  بين الأصدقاء صعب جدا لانه من المستحيل أن توجد علاقة سليمة بينهما فكم وكم بين الزوجين الذين يجب ان يكونوا واحد بعد الزواج. 
 للأسف الشديد إن غالبية الزيجات مليئة بسلبيات مثل هذه السلبيات التي ذكرناها والتي سببها عدم المحبة ولذلك نرى على الأقل 50% من الزيجات تنتهي بالطلاق في الغرب لعدم وجود المحبة وإذا كان الطلاق مسموح به في البيئة الشرقية سنرى ان نسبة الطلاق ستتزايد جدا عما عليه الآن وخصوصا بعد أن اصبح العالم مكان صغير الآن بعد الإنترنت والفضائيات .  
في منتهى الخطورة أن يبدأ الزواج بدون حب بين العروسين والأسوأ من ذلك أن يتواجد عدم قبول بين العروسين بسبب ضغط الأهالي لإتمام هذه الزيجة للأسباب مختلفة. قد يكون السبب ماديا أو عائليا أو أي سبب آخر. وقد يدعي البعض إن الحب سيأتي بعد الزواج‘ والحقيقة هي فعلا قد يأتي الحب وأيضا قد لا يأتي وهذه مخاطرة في منتهى الخطورة. لابد من تواجد عاطفة في اختيار الزوج أو الزوجة لانه إن لم تتواجد عاطفة الحب أو حتى القبول بين العروسين ستصبح الحياة جافة جدا ولن يوجد مكان للتسامح والغفران بل العكس صحيح ستكون علاقة مؤلمة جدا وكل من يتعامل مع أي من الزوجين سيعاني والأكثر من ذلك إن الأبناء سيعانون من ذلك اشد معاناة وكلنا نعرف أمثلة لعائلات تعاني من هذه المشاكل.
كثير من الزيجات التي تمت وينقصها عنصر الحب أو القبول‘ والكل يتوقع أن تسير هذه الزيجة في سلام وعندما تشتد العواصف بين الزوجين الكل يتساءل؛ لماذا هذه المشاكل لان المفروض أن يكون بينهم حب وسلام وتنهال النصائح مثل" خليك عاقل وعيش حياتك. عيشي في سلام علشان العيال والخ...الخ كل هذه النصائح رائعة لو بني الزواج على أساس سليم. 
من الصعب أن يعيش الزوجين الذين تم ارتباطهم بدون قبول‘ على الأقل‘ في سلام لانه إن لم يتواجد القبول بين الزوجين من البداية سيشعر الزوجين كأنهم غرباء عن بعض وانهم قد حرموا من ابسط حقوقهم وهو اختيار شريك الحياة. وسيسير كل منهما في اتجاه مضاد للآخر لعدم وجود الحب والتفاهم. قد تكون شخصيات الزوجين على النقيض عن بعض ولكن وجود الحب سوف يكون من أهم العوامل التي تجمعهم.
ما هو الحل؟ إن لم يتواجد الحب بين الزوجين من قبل الزواج يجب على كل من الزوجين أو إحداهما أن يعمل على تنشيط الحب بعد الزواج. إن هذه مشكلة متكررة كثيرا ما اسمعها من الزوجين اثناء المشورة الروحية‘ والنصيحة التي أعطيها هي الآتي: إذا أردت أن تحصد قمح فلابد من أن تزرع قمحا. إذا أردت أن تحصد حب‘ لابد أن تزرع حب. إن الزوج أو الزوجة الذي يعاني من عدم الحب من الشخص الآخر عليه أن يزرع حب ويصبر إلى أن يرى نتيجة لهذا الحب. إن الكلمة النابعة من قلب صادق تصل إلى القلب. تذكر عندما يقول لك طفل أني احبك‘ ما هو شعورك عندما تسمع هذه الكلمة؟ ستضمه إلى حضنك وتقبله وتشكره‘ لماذا لان كلمة احبك الذي قالها هذا الطفل نابعة من قلب صادق‘ قلب طفل. كذلك عندما تعبر الزوجة عن حبها لزوجها سيصل هذا الحب إلى قلب الزوج‘ أن الله أوصى الزوج أن يحب زوجته ولذا عليه أن يطبق الوصية.وكذلك على الزوجة أن تحترم زوجها. 
إن هذه الآية تشجع كل من الزوجين للصلاة من اجل السلام في حياتهم الزوجية.
(لكي لا تكونوا متباطئين بل متمثلين بالذين بالإيمان والأناة يرثون المواعيد) {عب6: 12}هذا مبدأ روحي وعملي في غاية الأهمية وهو إذا أردت أن تحصل على وعد ربنا يسوع لك بالبركة في حياتك الزوجية وفي كل شيء‘ يجب أن يتواجد عنصرين وهما :
1- الإيمان: لابد من الثقة إن ربنا يسوع يسمع ويستجيب للصلاة النابعة من قلب طاهر نقي ( طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها) {يع5: 16}إن يسوع المسيح لن يتغافل عن طلبة البار وقد يقول البعض أنا لست بار‘ أقول لك إن يسوع بررك بدمه الثمين إذا كنت ابن له وكل المطلوب منك أن تقرأ الإنجيل وتطيع الوصية كما هي  ونعمته الغنية ستسندك وتؤيدك. 
2- الأناة: لابد من الأناة والصبر في الصلوات وان تتوقع بسكوت خلاص الرب القريب. أريد أن أعطي مثلا وهو إذا أردت أن تزرع أي بذرة لابد من التأني عليها حتى تنمو‘ لن تضع بذرة وترى النبات ينموا في الحال‘ إن بعض البذور لابد أن تنتظر سنين حتى ترى ثمرا. الرجاء و الأناة في الصلاة لأن ألهنا الصالح سيسمع ويستجيب. 
الرجاء الصلاة من اجل قرار الزواج وان لم يعطيك إلهنا الصالح محبة من جهة الطرف الآخر فلا تتسرع في القرار إطلاقا. 
أعطي مثالا لذلك: تقدم شاب لشابة للزواج وكان في رأيي انه شاب ممتاز ولكن الشابة كان رأيها انه إنسان لا يليق بها ولكي تقنعني إنها لا تريده قالت لي " آني لا أتقبله". وهنا قلت لها "لا تتزوجيه لان من العلامات المهمة في الزوج انه على الأقل تتقبليه وان لم تحبيه فيجب علينا آن نصلي من اجل هذا الزواج" و أعطيتها فرصة لمدة أسبوع فيها نصلي ونطلب مشيئة الله. بعد هذا الأسبوع تكلمت معي وأول شيء قالته لي: "أني احبه جدا" قلت لها مبروك وهم متزوجين الآن لعدة سنوات وهي تشعر فعلا إن هذه الزيجة هي من مشيئة الله.  
إن وجود الحب بين العروسين من أهم الأسس في الزواج المسيحي الصالح. 
المرة القادمة سنتكلم عن التفاهم بين الخطيبين والزوجين


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*أهمية التفاهم*

 نتابع المقالات عن الإرتباط .. وفي هذه المرة سنتكلم عن أهمية التفاهم بين الخطيبين والزوجين، وعموما بين أي اثنين سواء كانوا أخوة أم أصدقاء أم زملاء في العمل أو أي اثنين بينهما أي تعامل.  إن عدم  التفاهم و سوء الفهم مشكلة واضحة جداً بين المصريين. لذا فقد حان الوقت أن نُعطي هذه المشكلة أهميتها. توجد في المجتمعات الغربية مثل استراليا وأمريكا برامج تدرس وتعلم أهمية التفاهم وطريقة التعامل بين الآخرين عملياً ونظرياً حتى يمكن تجنُب الخلافات وسوء الفهم وحتى تسير أمور الحياة في سلام عندما يتم التفاهم و التعامل مع بعض بطريقة أفضل. إن عدم التفاهم بين الخطيبين في فترة الخطوبة هو من أهم أجراس الخطر التي يجب أن نتنبه إليها وعلى الأهل أن يراعوا أعراض هذه المشكلة المدمرة، وأعراض هذه المشكلة هي الآتي: 
- عدم وضوح الرؤية لأمور المستقبل مثل ترتيبات الفرح أو تأسيس المنزل أو تأسيس العلاقات بين أهل الخطيبين، وسنتكلم عن هذا الموضوع بوضوح في المقالة القادمة. أعطي مثلا لذلك وهو أنه يجب على الخطيبين أن يحددا مستقبلهما وحدهما، يحددا طريقة الفرح وتأسيس المنزل ولا داعي لتدخل الأهل في ذلك إطلاقا إذا كان الخطيبين سيتكفلان بميزانية الزواج. أما فى حالة تكفل الأهل بمصاريف الفرح وتأسيس المنزل فيكون لهم بعض الحق في  أن يبدوا رأيهم. 
- إذا وجد عدم التفاهم بين الزوجين فلابد من العمل على تأسيس طريقة للتفاهم على أسس حق الإنجيل حتى تسير الحياة بسلام. لابد من وجود طريقة للتفاهم بين الخطيبين والزوجين. إن تخزين الجروح النفسية في داخلنا في الضمير الواعي والضمير اللاواعي يسبب نتائج غير مرغوب فيها روحيا ونفسيا وجسديا (سنتكلم عن هذا بإيضاح في مقالة عن المرض قريبا) حتى لا ينفجر الإنسان في غضب، وهذا غير مرغوب فيه.
للتفاهم أسس يجب أن نراعيها حتى نكون في سلام وتكون العلاقات العائلية سبب بركة بدل أن تكون سبب تعاسة في حياتنا. يجب أن نراعي عدة نقاط في تعاملنا مع الآخرين منها الآتي:
*1- توقيت الكلام: عندما تشعر بغضب بسبب ما فرجاء أن لا تتكلم في هذا الوقت لتعطي نفسك فرصة حتى تهدأ وتفكر في ما تقوله فربما تغير بعض آرائك في اليوم الثاني أو الثالث.*

*2-نوعية الكلام: الرجاء تجنب الكلام الجارح مثل: "كان يوم اسود لما أتجوزتك" ؛ "أنا كنت اخذ سيد سيدك"؛ "البيت ده اصبح جحيم" وهكذا .. (الجواب الليّن يصرف الغضب والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط) {ام15: 1} أن كلام الغضب سيخلق أشكالات لا حد لها فالرجاء أن يكون كلامنا وجوابنا لين مثل ما يقول الإنجيل، وأيضا (لقمة يابسة ومعها سلامة خير من بيت ملآن ذبائح مع خصام.) {ام17: 1} إن البيت المليء بالخصام يصبح جحيماً. اصلي إلى إلهنا الصالح أن يكون كلامنا سبب شفاء للنفس وبالتالي شفاء للجسد أيضا. *

3- *طريقة الكلام*: قد نقول أن كل هذا الكلام صحيح ولكن الطريقة التي نقولها تفرق كثيرا، قد تقول "يا حبيبتي اعملي كذا" ولكن طبقة صوتك عالية وبها إحتداد. قد تقول "أنا تعبان" وصوتك به احتداد وقد تقول نفس الجملة وفعلا صوتك يعبر عن التعب ولكن بطريقة مريحة للسامعين. هذه غلطة يقع فيها كل من الزوجين. أؤكد لكم إن هذه الطريقة ستسبب مشكلة أيضا. يجب أن نراعي الطريقة التي نتكلم بها.
*النقاط السابقة هي السلبيات التى يجب أن نتجنبها وعلينا الآن أن نعمل على الإيجابيات ومنها الآتي:*

*1- الله خلق كل إنسان بعدة مميزات وعلى الإنسان الآخر أن يصلي إلى ربنا يسوع المسيح لكي يرشده إلى مميزات الآخر. فمثلا قد يكون شريك حياتك طويل البال وأنت تفتقدي البال الطويل، في هذه الحالة حاولي أن تستفيدي من طول بال شريك حياتك. فعندما تشعرين ان صبرك قد نفذ مع هذه المشكلة عندئذ حاولي أن تسألي شريك الحياة لكي يتدخل بقوة احتماله. مثال آخر - قد تكون الزوجة منظمة جدا آما الزوج  فليس له في النظام ولكنه يستطيع أن يصلح أشياءعديدة في المنزل، اشكري ربنا انه يستطيع أن يصلح أشياء أنت لا تستطيعين أن تفعليها وهو يفعلها. إلهنا الصالح لم يخلق أحد بدون مميزات وعلى كل من الزوج أو الزوجة أن يعرف مميزات شريك الحياة ويشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح عليها. عندما نفعل ذلك سنقدر الآخر اكثر جدا جدا وسنراه بطريقة مختلفة وتسير الحياة في سلام..*

2- إن أمكن لأحد الطرفين في وقت الاحتداد أن يعلق تعليق مضحك (بدون سخرية) أو يبتسم أو يفعل حركة حتى يجذب الانتباه في اتجاه أخر حتى يخفف من حدة الكلام وبذلك تخف حدة المناقشة. صدقوني لقد وجد علماء علم النفس إن هذه الطريقة مفيدة جدا ويمكن تطبيقها في حياة كل منا وسترى نتائج رائعة إن طبقتها.
3- انصح جدا أن تجد مرشد روحي يكون على قدر من الوعي المسيحي المبني على كلمة الكتاب المقدس. للأسف الشديد نجد إن هذا نادر جداً، فرعاة الكنائس ليس لديهم وقت حتى يسدوا احتياجات الشعب. والسؤال الذي أريد أن أساله هو: هل الكتاب المقدس هو مصدر كل النصائح التي تسمعها؟؟ أم هي حكمة تورثناها من آخرين وبعيدة كل البعد عن تعاليم الإنجيل!! والاكثر من ذلك هل هي حكمة ضد تعاليم الإنجيل!! وما أكثرها الآن بين الخدام. نصيحة لكل من يريد إرشاد روحي من أحد الخدام أن يفعل الآتي: عندما يعطيك أحد نصيحة أساله: "أين أجد هذه النصيحة في الإنجيل؟" إن استطاع أن يعطيك المرجع في الإنجيل فإسمع له، وان لم يستطع، ففي هذه الحالة اسمعها من أذن وأخرجها من الأذن الأخرى.
المرة القادمة سنتكلم عن أهمية التوافق بين الخطيبين وأهمية التوافق بين العائلات. 
اصلي أن يعطينا ربنا يسوع الحكمة في كل أمور حياتنا.


----------



## النهيسى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين


شكرا للموضوع

الهاام والمفيد جدا والمتكامل


ربنا يفرح  بناته

​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ميرنا
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ويستحق التقييم
مودتى
​


----------



## ميرنا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*أهمية التوافق بين الخطيبين*
*أهمية** نشأة الإنسان*​ 
سنتكلم عن أهمية التوافق بين الخطيبين‘ ونجد إن هذه المشكلة واضحة جدا في بلاد المهجر كأمريكا واستراليا لان الفوارق بين العائلات تلاشت وتلاشت معها نصائح العائلة التي لها خبرة السنين فالكل يستطيع أن يشتغل ويكسب ولكن طريقة التربية التي نشأ بها الإنسان لا أحد يعرفها فقد يكون الإنسان أو ألانسانة هاجروا إلى بلاد المهجر بدون عائلتهم فأنت في هذا الحالة لا تعرف مستوى العائلة الروحي والاجتماعي والتعليمي. أنت ترى أمامك إنسان أو إنسانة ناجحة ولا تعرف كيف سوف يكون تصرفه في مواقف معينة لأنك لا تعرف ما هي الظروف التي نشأ فيها. وفي نفس الوقت أصبحت مشورة العائلة، إن وجدت في المهجر، ليس لها رأي.
*رأي العائلة*

 أنا لا اقصد أن يكون الرأي المطلق للعائلة وليس للخطيبين ولكني انصح أن نأخذ برأي أشخاص مشهود لهم بالحكمة، أناس روحيين يقدروا أن يميزوا بين الصح والغلط وان لا يتواجد فيهم عدم التحزب والدبلوماسية‘ كما هو واضح في بعض الخدام هذه الأيام نصلي من اجل رأي بإرشاد الروح القدس وليس بحكمة بشرية.
*كيف تختار شريك حياتك؟ *

والنصيحة التي أعطيها لأي إنسان يسألني كيف اختار شريك أو شريكة الحياة أقول أول قبل كل شيء يجب أن تجلس مع نفسك وتسأل نفسك هذا السؤال: ما هي الصفات التي يجب أن تتواجد في شريك أو شريكة حياتي؟ والرجاء أن تكون ناضج ولا يكون الشرط الأول هو أن تكون جميلة ورشيقة وهي الصفات التي تزول مع الزمن أو معرضة أن تفقد لأي سبب ما. عندما يأتي لي إنسان أو إنسانة وهذا هو أهم شرط في رأيه‘ أقول له الآتي: أنت لم تنضج بعد إلى مستوى الارتباط. الأشياء التي يجب أن تطلبها هي الصفات التي تتناسب مع شخصيتك وأعطي مثلا؛ إذا كنت إنسان تهتم بالاجتماعيات فلا يجب أن ترتبط بإنسانة انطوائية وإذا كنت إنسانة سخية فلا يجب أن ترتبطي بإنسان بخيل جدا‘ في هذه الحالة يجب أن يكون إنسان معتدل في صرفه للماديات حتى يوازن سخائك. إذا كنت إنسانة متعلمة وذكية فلا ترتبطي بإنسان سطحي في تفكيره ولا يريد أن يفكر بطريقة ذكية لان هذا سيجعلك تفقدي شعورك بسبب مستوى ذكائه القليل. إذا كان ليس لديك مانع من أن تتنقل من اجل عملك فلا يجب أن ترتبط بإنسانة  لا تريد أن تنتقل من مكان إلى آخر بحجة الاستقرار حتى إذا كان التنقل من اجل عمل زوجها. 
*أساسيات الزواج*

ببساطة لابد أن يوجد توافق في الشخصية العامة والأهداف‘ أما بالنسبة للأساسيات في الحياة والتي لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يعيش بدونها لأنها تمثل خطوط واضحة في حياته‘ وان لم تتوفر هذه الصفات فالإنسان سيشعر انه يعيش في جحيم بدونها وسوف اذكر البعض منها:
إذا كان الإنسان لديه عشرة حقيقة مع ربنا يسوع المسيح فيجب أن يرتبط بإنسان مسيحي حقيقي‘ قد يختلف مستوي العمق في العشرة مع يسوع المسيح ولكن يجب أن يسير الاثنين في نفس الاتجاه. هذه المشكلة  رأيتها كثيرا في الخدمة وهي‘ أن إنسان له عشرة حقيقية مع يسوع المسيح ويرتبط بإنسانة مسيحية بالاسم فقط ويتعشم انه بمرور الوقت ستصبح لها عشرة مع يسوع‘ أقول لك‘ انك ستدفع ثمن هذا لأن كلمة الإنجيل تقول(لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين.لأنه أية خلطة للبر والإثم. وأية شركة للنور مع الظلمة.  وأي اتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال. وأي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن. وأية موافقة لهيكل الله مع الأوثان.فإنكم انتم هيكل الله الحي كما قال الله أني سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم وأكون لهم إلها وهم يكونون لي شعبا.  لذلك اخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا يقول الرب ولا تمسوا نجسا فأقبلكم  وأكون لكم أبا وانتم تكونون لي بنين وبنات يقول الرب القادر على كل شيء) {2كو6: 14-7: 1} من هذه الآيات نرى إن إلهنا الصالح سيقبلنا إن اطعنا الوصية. الإنسان الذي يفضل شخص أخر على حساب الوصية الصالحة سيعاني من عاقبة العصيان. هذه مشكلة متكررة في أولاد الآب السماوي الذي نقول له كل يوم يا أبانا الذي في السموات. وعندما ُأُسال ما هو الحل؟ ردي يكون الآتي؛ الإنجيل يقول لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين‘ لماذا تجاهلت الوصية وان قال أني لا اعرف الوصية‘ سأقول (قد هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة){هو6:4} إن كنت أهملت الوصية فتب الآن من كل قلبك حتى تتبارك في حياتك. 
أحبائي، إن أهم شيء في الحياة هو علاقتنا بيسوع المسيح لذلك عندما تختار شريك الحياة الرجاء أن لا تكون على حساب علاقتك بيسوع المسيح.
*العيوب التي ممكن التغاضي عنها *

ويجب أن نفحص أنفسنا أيضا ما هي العيوب في شريك الحياة التي أستطيع أن احتملها‘ لأنه لا يوجد إنسان بلا عيوب‘ والعيوب التي لا أستطيع أن احتملها تحت أي ظروف وأعطي مثلا لذلك وهو؛ قد لا يهم الرجل أن تكون زوجته طباخة ماهرة ولكن يهمه أن تكون نظيفة ومرتبة في حياتها. قد تحتمل الزوجة عدم طموح الزوج في المستقبل ولكنها لا تحتمل أن يكون الزوج كما يقولوا "أبن أمه أو أبن أبوه" بمعني إن رأي ومشاعر والديه تفضل على حساب مشاعر زوجته‘ هذه غلطة كبيرة جدا يقع فيها الأزواج المصريون وهي  نابعة من البيئة الشرقية الإسلامية وليست مسيحية لان الإنجيل صريح في هذا (وقال من اجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا)العدد القادم سنرى أهمية التوافق بين العائلات. 
اصلي أن ربنا يسوع يعطيك كل حكمة وتمييز من اجل أن تأخذ القرار الصحيح في الارتباط.


----------



## ميرنا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*اختيار** شريك الحياة (الجزء الخامس)*​ *التوافق بين العائلات *​​أهمية التوافق بين العائلات هي مقالتي الأخيرة عن الارتباط، وهي لا تقل أهمية عن المقالات السابقة وان كنا نهملها ولا نعطيها أي اعتبار الآن في بلاد المهجر على وجه الخصوص. وقد كان التوافق بين العائلات من أهم الأشياء في  الماضي، حيث كان يفوق مشيئة الله والحب والتفاهم والتوافق بين الخطيبين إلى أن اصبح التوافق بين العائلات في بلاد المهجر شيء منسي تماما، وإهماله أدى إلى مشاكل بين الزوجين قد تصل أحيانا إلى حد الطلاق بسبب اختلاف الطباع لأن المستوى الروحي والاجتماعي والعلمي الفرق بينهما شديد جدا.
وأنا لست إنسانة طبقية بالمرة ولكني أتكلم عن خبرة السنين وخبرة المشورة الروحية.   إن إهمال التوافق بين العائلات شيء مهم جدا جدا في الزواج لذلك أنا اطرق هذا الموضوع وبالتفصيل حتى ندرك أهميته والتي أُهملت هذه الأيام.
واختلاف التوافق بين العائلات سيخلق مشاكل كثيرة جدا جدا لأن كل من العائلتين يريد أن تعيش الأسرة الجديدة على طريقتهم ومنها تربية الأولاد لأن كلا الزوجين يهدف إلى تربية أولاده بالقيم والمفاهيم التي نمى عليها فكل من الأبوين يعتقد إن تربيته هي الأصح لذلك إذا كان يوجد فوارق روحية واجتماعية سنجد من الطبيعي على حسب النشأة التي تربوا عليها إن كل من الأبوين يسير في الاتجاه الذي نشأ عليه وقد يكون هذا الاتجاه مضاد للآخر وبالتالي تكون تربية الأولاد في اختلاف دائم.

*تربية الأجداد للأحفاد*
بالإضافة إلى تربية الأجداد للأحفاد وخصوصا إن في استراليا معظم الأجداد يعيشوا مع أولادهم فسوف يكون تأثيرهم على تربية الأولاد مباشر والذي كثيرا ما يختلف من عائلة إلى عائلة أخرى، محاولين فرض تربيتهم على أبنائهم إن رضوا على ذلك آم لم يرضوا، بل سينتقد الأجداد تربية زوجة الابن أو زوج الابنة في أسلوب التربية بطريقة علنية آم خفية، سيعتقد الأجداد انهم ربوا أبنائهم وبناتهم احسن تربية ورأيهم سيكون إن العائلة الأخرى في طريقتهم خطأ والويل لمن يخالفهم متناسين طرق ربنا يسوع الواضحة جدا في الإنجيل، وبعد الانتقاد بطريقة خفية آم علنية وبمرور الوقت يأتي  الهجوم على زوجة الابن أو زوج الابنة. أنا رأيت وسمعت أشياء فعلا مخزية. عندما كنت صغيرة في السن ولا أدرك خطورة تدخل الأهل في حياة الزوجين كنت اصمت ولكني كنت اشعر إن هذا التدخل غير صحيح أما الآن عندما يحدث أي تدخل غير لائق من الأهالي فأني أعطي رأي الإنجيل وهو يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته والمرأة تنسى شعبها وبيت أبيها. وعادة الشخصية التي تقوم بالمعارضة والهجوم هم الحموات، فهي تهاجم زوجة الأبن وزوج الأبنة متناسية تماما إنها في بيتهم وليس بيتها (وعادة هذا هو الوضع في بلاد المهجر لان الحما أو الحماة يعيشوا مع أبنائهم في نفس المنزل) وتريد أن تصبح هي الحاكم بأمر الله في هذا المنزل. إذا كانت هي والدة الزوج فالبيت هو بيت أبنها وليس بيت زوجة الأبن وان كانت هي أم الزوجة، يبقى البيت بيت الزوجة وليس الزوج. بصراحة يجب على كل حماة وحما أن يقدروا إن البيت بيت الزوج والزوجة وأنهما ضيوف في هذا المنزل وإن عليهما أن يكونوا حمامة سلام بين الزوجين. إن عرفت الحماة إنها ضيفة على هذا البيت وأنها يجب عليها أن تعي وتقدر إنها ضيفة فعليها أن تعطي الفرصة لزوجة الابن وزوج الابنة حتى إذا وجد بعض الغلطات، لأنه لا يوجد إنسان معصوم من الغلط. يجب على الحماة والحما أن يعطوا الفرصة لأبنائهم وبناتهم المتزوجون أن ينموا في العلاقة الأسرية الجديدة.

*تأثير** البيئة *
وان كانت الحماة نشأت في بيئة لا تعطيها حقها فهذا ذنب البيئة، لأن البيئة المصرية لا تخضع لتعاليم الإنجيل وتخضع لتعاليم الإسلام والتي تقول: أمك ثم أمك ثم أمك وتقول أيضا إن رضى الأم من رضى الرب. إن هذه التعاليم ليست مسيحية لان تعاليم المسيحية تعلمنا إن الرجل يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته. إن أول ذكر لهذه الآية قالها آدم بروح النبوة عندما رأى حواء وأريد أن أوضح أن الإنجيل استخدم عشر كلمات عبرية للتعبير عن كلمة يترك في آيات مختلفة وكل كلمة عبرية استخدمت في كلمة يترك استخدمت في معاني أخرى، أما كلمة يترك التي استخدمت في الآية التي قالها أبونا أدم فهي تعني الآتي: يترك، يترك بدون رجعة، ينفصل، يبعد نفسه تماما. من هذه الكلمات نرى أن الله عندما قال على فم أبونا أدم وما قاله يسوع المسيح في الآية السابقة أن الرجل يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته فهي تعني الترك ولا تعني أي شيء أخر. انه لا يوجد وجه مقارنة بين الزوجة، التي أصبحت هي وزجها جسد واحد بعد سر الزيجة، وبين أهل الزوج، فالزوج يرى إن زوجته حسب الإنجيل هي جزء لا يتجزأ منه وكذلك الزوجة ترى إنها وزوجها جسد واحد. ولكننا نجد إن هذا غير مطبق أو إن طبق فنادرا إن الرجل يترك أباه وأمه وغالبا نرى  المرأة تنسى شعبها وبيت أبيها وكل هذا بتأثير البيئة الإسلامية التي نشأنا فيها لأنها تعطي كل الحق للأبوين أن يتحكموا في حياة أبنائهم وان الزوجة ليس لها حق الكلام وعليها أن تخضع لزوجها مهما كانت الظروف، ببساطة الزوجة في الزواج العربي تأخذ المكانة الثانية أو الثالثة وان صدق القول فهي تأخذ المكانة الأخيرة.

*عصرنا الحالي*
أيضا يوجد  فرق شاسع بين عصر وعصر، عصر الخمسينات والستينات، عصر اكثر وسائل الإعلام فيه هو راديو الترانزسيتور وبين وسائل الإعلام الآن وما أكثرها، قنوات فضائية إنجليزي وعربي، الكمبيوتر وما اكثر المعلومات فيه، العدد الهائل من الكتب في كل الموضوعات التي تخطر على بال أي إنسان. نحن نعيش في عصر مفتوح على البيئة الغربية والتي تعطي الزوجة مكانها الطبيعي في الزواج المسيحي وهذا هو الحق بعينه إن الزوجة يجب أن تأخذ المكانة الأولى في قلب زوجها. نحن نعيش في عصر فيه كتب مترجمة مسيحية تشرح فيه الإنجيل وتعطي المرأة حقها المعطى لها في الإنجيل. ويستطيع أي إنسان الآن أن يقرأ ما قاله آباء الكنيسة في هذا الموضوع. إن من اكثر التأملات الرائعة التي قرأتها هو ما قاله يوحنا ذهبي الفم عن تفسير الرسالة إلي أهل أفسس في مجموعة نيقية المجموعة الأولى والمجلد الثالث عشر صفحة 308و309و310 فيها يشرح هذا القديس كيف يوصي الله الزوج بأن يترك أبواه الذين ولدوه ويلتصق بزوجته، ألانسانة التي لم يعاشرها من قبل وربما لم يعرفها جيدا، ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا ويفسر إن ما قاله بولس الرسول انه سر عظيم فعلا لكي تتكون بينهم علاقة مثل علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة. كنت أتمنى أن أترجم ما قاله القديس يوحنا ولكن لضيق مساحة المقالة اكتفي بما ذكرته. 

*أهم النصائح*
الرجاء عند اختيار شريك وشريكة الحياة مراعاة مثل هذه النقاط:
1- يجب أن يتواجد التوافق في أهم النقاط في حياة الإنسان، إذا كنت إنسانا مسيحيا حقيقيا يجب أن تختار عائلة مسيحية. وإذا كنت إنسانا يهتم بالتعليم فلا ترتبط بعائلة غير متعلمة لان هذا سيؤثر على حياتك، إذا كنت إنسانة تهتم بنظافة بيتك فلا ترتبطي بعائلة لا يهمها النظافة والترتيب لأن زيارتهم لمنزلك ستحوله إلى ....
2- إذا ارتبطت إنسانة بالولد الأكبر والمفضل لدى والديه واخوته فلابد أن تستعد لتحدي قد تحتمله أو قد لا تحتمله، قد تغار الحماة من زوجة الابن غيرة قد تصل إلى غيرة الضرة واكثر من غيرة الضرة. إن هذه المشكلة هدمت بيوت كثيرة جدا والحل الوحيد لذلك هو أن ينفصل الأبناء تماما إلى أن يتعود أهل الزوج أو الزوجة على الوضع الجديد. أنا اعلم كثير من الأبناء اتخذوا هذا القرار وكان هذا سبب نجاة لزواجهم وأيضا كثير من الأبناء تبعوا الشريعة الإسلامية والتي تقول إن الأم افضل من الزوجة كثيرا وكانت النتيجة إن هذا البيت أتهدم أو أن الزوجة مرضت من المعاناة بسبب الحماة .
3- يجب أن تعلم الإنسانة أو الإنسان المسئوليات المادية تجاه العائلة الأخرى قبل الزواج لأن هذه الأعباء المادية قد تسبب عبءً قد لا يحتمله الزواج في بعض الأحيان وقد يؤدي إلى  الطلاق. أهل الزوج  يطلبون أشياء في بعض الأحيان تضطر فيها الزوجة إلى العمل لسد مطالب أهل الزوج، وهي مطالب وليست احتياجات. يجب أن الخطيبين يتناقشوا ويصلوا إلى حلول كل من الطرفين يحترمها.

*ما هو الحل؟*
ما هو الحل إذن؟ قد يقول البعض لن يستطيع أحد أن يتجنب كل هذه المشاكل. من السهل تجنبها إذا طرحت بين الخطيبين أثناء فترة الخطوبة قبل أن تحدث ألاشكالات بعد الزواج فيستطيع أي إنسان أن يناقش أي شيء ويصل إلى حل قبل الزواج ويجب على كل من الطرفين أن يحترم هذا الحل. إذا وجدت الطرف الآخر يعطي أعذار ومبررات لعائلته فتجنب هذه الزيجة، لان إعطاء مبررات معناه انه لا يرى غلطتهم. صدقوني إن عدم الزواج افضل بكثير من زيجة مليئة بالأشكالات. لا يوجد شيء أسوأ من زيجة مليئة بالأشكالات وبالذات مع أهل الزوج أو الزوجة. إن هذه الزيجة ستجلب أمراض على الإنسان وهو أو هي في غنى عنها.

كلمة إلى خدام الكلمة
الرجاء من خدام الكلمة أن يعطوا نصيحة الإنجيل والإنجيل فقط، عندما تأتي إليك زوجة تشتكي من ظلم أتهل زوجها لها ولا تقول لها استحملي دول برضة أهله. إن الإنجيل يقول يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته أي زوجته ( أنا لن آمل من التكلم في هذا الموضوع حتى يعرف الجميع ما هو رأي ربنا يسوع وحتى نتعلم كلنا ما يقوله الإنجيل وليس ما يقوله القرآن وحتى إن كل زوجة وزوج يعرف هذه الحقيقة وحتى إن كل حما وحماة يعرفوا هذا الحق وحتى إن كل خادم كلمة يعرف هذا الحق) أتمنى من خدام الكلمة أن يوصلوا هذه الحقيقة إلى الأباء والأمهات في فترات الإرشاد وان يكون رأيهم واضح جدا وهو رأي الإنجيل.
ليعطنا ربنا يسوع حكمة حتى نسلك بحسب كلمته الصالحة في كل طرقنا.
المرة القادمة سنتكلم عن موضوع يهم كثير من الأزواج والزوجات ..... الرجاء المتابعة


----------



## ميرنا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *كل سنه وانتم طيبين​*
> 
> 
> *شكرا للموضوع*​
> ...


*شكرا يا نهيسى *


----------



## ميرنا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا ميرنا
> 
> على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> ويستحق التقييم
> مودتى​


 
شكرا وليم


----------



## elamer1000 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------

